# Free Plants in McKinney



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

I've been keeping a container in the backyard of cuttings for the past few months and they probably won't last much longer once the weather cools off. So, come get some. Lots to go around.

Bacopa Caroliniana
Hygrophila Difformis
Hygrophila Polysperma sunset
Java Moss
Dwarf hair grass

If you feel like bringing anything interesting in trade, that would be cool. I could use a neat background plant so bring it.

PM for info


----------

